# أستفسار خاص بشركة بدر الدين للبترول



## صقر مصر العربى (23 مارس 2010)

​[font=times new roman (arabic)]السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته
لدى أستفسار خاص بشركة بدر الدين للبترول
أود أن أعرف ما راتب الكيميائى و ظروف عمله بها فى مواقع الأنتاج بالصحراء
لأننى أعمل بشركة خاصة ب1000جنيه و عندى فرصه للعمل ببدر الدين و لكن لا أعلم الراتب هناك[/font] .​
[font=times new roman (arabic)]و جزاكم الله خيرا​[/font]


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (24 مارس 2010)

اى حد شغال فى مواقع البترول مش لازم نفس الشركة مثل الوسطانى عجيبة الحمرا خالدة و غيرها من شركات وزارة البترول المشتركة ماهم نفس الظروف و المرتبات تقريبا
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ملاواني (24 مارس 2010)

*توكل علي الله*

واللله حضرتك انا مقدم فيها ابليكشنمن شهر 9 ومحدش رد عليا . توكل علي الله ده فرصه جامده اي حد يتمناها
ممكن اعرف حضرتك قدمت ازاي الف شكر للتواصل motasemonline علي الياهو


----------



## virtualknight (25 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (25 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفق الجميع
حاولوا كتير و كل مرة طوروا نفسكوا بالدورات اللازمة فى مجالكم و ما تنسوا اللغة و الكمبيوتر غير خبرة الشركات التى عملت بها سابقا


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (31 مارس 2010)

أستفسار بخصوص قطاع البترول
لو سمحتم ماذا يعنى أن تكون كاجول تبع شركة ابيسكو و بتاخد daily rate​
و بدلات من ابسكو و أنت المفروض شغال تبع شركة بدر الدين أو خالدة
السؤال: يعنى أنت تبع أى شركة فيهم و ماذا تعنى كلمة كاجول و ما ظروفه
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

كاجوال معناها فنى مبتدئ


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

> و بدلات من ابسكو و أنت المفروض شغال تبع شركة بدر الدين أو خالدة
> السؤال: يعنى أنت تبع أى شركة فيهم و ماذا تعنى كلمة كاجول و ما ظروفه
> جزاكم الله خيرا



انت تقصد العكس بقى 
بمعنى ان واحد شغال فى ابيسكو 

و بيروح يشتغل لفترة تبع بدر الدين او خالدة او او او(علىفكرة الشركتين لهم موقع واحد فى الصحراء الغريية(الابيض))

الموضوع ان ابيسكو دى بيبقى عندها عمالة من الفنيين و العمال

و مثلا موقع الابيض التابع لشركة بدر و خالدة عايزين يركبوا مبادل حرارى او ابراج فصل او او او

فبدر الدين بتتطلب من ابيسكوا العمالة اللازمة لعمل الشغل دة 

و العمال بتسافر و بتقيم هناك فى الكرافانات لحد ما الشغل يخلص و طبعا بيشتغلوا باليومية..

بس كدة


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و أسال الله أن يزيدك من فضله يامهندس أيمن حسن​


----------



## سامح 2010 (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله رب العالمين أنى أعمل فى شركة بدر الدين
ومن رأى أنها أفضل من الشركة الخاصة التى تعمل بها حاليا من حيث المرتب ونظام العمل والخبرة
استخير الله سبحانه
وتوكل على الله
اسأل الله لك التوفيق
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أبريل 2010)

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> و أسال الله أن يزيدك من فضله يامهندس أيمن حسن



و جزاك خيرا..أميين و للمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أبريل 2010)

-----------------------


----------



## ملاواني (3 أبريل 2010)

*خير*

حضرتك يا بشمهندس صقر او الاخ ايمن ممكن توضح حضرتك التقديم ازاي بالنسبه للكيميائي لان اخ زميل عايز يعرف


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أبريل 2010)

> حضرتك يا بشمهندس صقر او الاخ ايمن ممكن توضح حضرتك التقديم ازاي بالنسبه للكيميائي لان اخ زميل عايز يعرف



معنديش فكرة والله

بس ممكن يروح يقدم السيرة الذاتية فى مقر الشركة بمصر الجديدة

امام الكلية الحربية


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندسين ميكانيكا الانتاج لهم شغل فى هذه الشركات
وازاى الواحد يقدم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للأخ سامح و الباشمهندس
و أتمنى من الجميع إنه يطور نفسه مع مرور الوقت حتى يكون لك قيمه فى سوق العمل
أولا فى مجالك بالدراسة و المذاكرة المستمرة و أخذ الدورات المفيدة
ثانيا تقويه اللغة و الكمبيوتر و المهارات الشخصية
كده يبفى أنته عملت اللى عليك و الباقى على ربنا

و فيه طرق أخرى خاصه مثل الوساطة و القرابة للأسف دا أمر موجود و واقع

العمل كثير جدا لكن يحتاج للصبر و البحث و لو بدأت من الصفر مثلى منذ 3 سنوات حيث كنت أخذ 400 ج و أصرفهم فى المواصلات لكنى أستفدت من الخبرة و الأحتكاك بسوف العمل و إزالت الرهبة من العمل و التعرض للأخطاء و طرق حلها و التعرف على أناس ممكن يكونوا وسطتى أو طريق مساعدة لشركة أفضل
المهم فوق كل ده تذكر ربنا دائما و أننا بنعمل و نتقن شغلنا رجاء رضاء الله و والدينا علينا و دا الذ و أمتع شئ بحسه و الحمد لله
و وفقكم الله


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (14 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة للكيميائيين فيه دورات فى النقابة كتير ممكن يروحوا يسالوا هناك 
و فيه دورات تانيه كتير مثل الأوشا و غيرها

*و وفقكم الله
*


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (16 أبريل 2010)

شغل الكجول مضمون و هل له عيوب فى المستقبل
حيث أنى سأعمل فى شركة بدر الدين لكن من شركة أبيسكو كما وضحوا لى حيث لا يوجد تعيين بشركات التنقيب مباشرتا


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (17 أبريل 2010)

أرجو الرد لو سمحتم


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (20 أبريل 2010)

*أرجو الرد لو سمحتم*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة معرفش يا صقر مضمون ولا لأ



بس اللى اقدر افيدك بية ان الشركتين مضمونين جدااا و محترمين لهم اسم كبير.. و هتستريح فى الشغل جدا و تتقدر خاصة لو اشتغلت فى مواقع زى الأبيض (الصحراء الغربية)


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك الى ما يحب و يرضاه 
أخ أيمن حسن


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

و جزاك خيرا يا باشمهندس صقر..ربنا يوفقك


----------



## shokoko (28 أبريل 2010)

ممكن لو سمحتوا حد يعرف شركة خالدة بتعمل امتحانات او بتطلب مهندسين كهرباء متى ؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (28 أبريل 2010)

الله أعلم ممكن تسأل هناك
بس الشغل على ما أعلم بنفس طريقة بدر الدين كمستخدم أو منتدب من الشركة المصرية للخدمات البترولية فى أحد مواقعها و التثبيت بالشركة الله أعلم به


----------



## shokoko (28 أبريل 2010)

انا كنت عايز اعرف هما بيطلبوا فى شهر كام ؟


----------

